# Dirty Hand Tools vs CountyLine 22 ton splitters



## fatboycowen (Mar 17, 2015)

I've asked about what splitters to buy, but can't bring myself to buy a real expensive machine, like a supersplit or similar big hydraulic. I simply won't use it enough to justify. I have decided i want one though, and once the snow melts, i'm planning on buying.

This winter, i rented a CountyLine 22 from a local guy for a reasonable 90 bucks for 2 days. I busted ass, and did about 7-8 cords in the 2 days (even in the rain/ice) as i wanted to get my money's worth. I came away very impressed (and sore as hell). The machine did everything i asked, and didn't give me much fuss. Engine was a pain to start in the cold, but i think the owner may have had old gas in it, as it was much easier on day 2. 
Then, i found out they can be had for under 1000, and i believe i've seen them on sale for under 900. 

I'm also looking at the Dirty Hand Tools 22. The specs are almost the same. Same exact engine i believe. DHT has a 13 gpm pump, while CountyLine has an 11. That's the only substantial spec i can find that's different.
The DHT is 1099 at lowes now. 

Question is, is the DHT worth the 100 bucks extra? Anyone have experience with the two? Any advice on coupons or sales for either?


----------



## billintx (Mar 17, 2015)

If you are a military vet you can get a 10% discount at Lowes.
TSC often has 10% off coupons. Just do a google search.
I think you would be happy with either.
I've had a 22 ton Huskee for 1 1/2 years. Wish I had bought it long ago.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 17, 2015)

DHT, has a good rep. Insane deals were had on the 27 ton at Menards on Black Friday.


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 17, 2015)

The hydraulic fluid capacity in the DHT is larger, 6.5 gallons. Like you said, the DHT has a larger pump and the cycle time is 10.9 vs the 13 on the Countryline. It looks like both come standard with a log cradle, but the DHT is off to the side. Those large rounds can be split in two and one half sits there waiting while you split the other. Little things like the clear line that allows you to monitor the fluid and the little container that you can keep a few tools. The best part is dealing with the company is a breeze and they stand behind their product 100%. I'm sure either way you won't go wrong, but we have a 27 ton DHT and I love the machine.


----------



## Lovin Locust (Mar 17, 2015)

I bought a 35 ton huskee and I absolutely love the machine. There is nothing that I cut that this thing will not split. With those large rounds all I do is invert the machine and split those that way. Once all the large rounds are split in half and can be lifted without killing myself, I put the machine back to the horizontal position and continue splitting.. Works great zero complaints..


----------



## jhoff310 (Mar 18, 2015)

Huskee/ Countyline are all Speeco products. Their customer service department is fantastic. I have had a huskee 22 Ton for about 3 years. In that time I have split around 50 cords of wood without missing a beat. I havent used a DHT, but I have looked closely at them at lowes. I think their product is well built, and should provide years of faithful service.
I think ultimately it comes down to a few questions you need to ask yourself... 
is the extra hundred bucks worth the 3 seconds faster cycle time?
availability of parts?


Jeff


----------



## cre10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Huskee.


----------



## calebng15 (Mar 18, 2015)

Have had a Huskee for years. It has been at least 7 years, and it still is running great. All I've done to it is maintence type things!


----------



## White buffalo (Mar 18, 2015)

After a lot reading on this site, I purchased the DHT 22 ton from the blue box store for 1099. I'm very impressed in the short time I've owned it. Plowed right through some knotty 30" ash. I Don't think you could go wrong with either one. I Used the 10% movers coupon you can get emailed to you. Of course this week my local ad has the same one on sale for $949. With the 10% move coupon, that would be a heck of a deal. I Believe it also included assembly. I should have waited another month.


----------



## DHT (Mar 18, 2015)

I think you know which one we would prefer you buy. We think it is worth a few more bucks for the bigger pump, faster cycle time, taller wedge and foot plate, removable stripper plates, boxed tongue, larger coupler, adjustable detent valve, pressure hoses, and spring loaded beam lock.....but that is unfair of us because we are biased....so in stead we'll let you come to your own conclusion on the splitter purchase and encourage you to pick up one of our Tillers. Menards is having a crazy sale on our front tine right now at the stores, but they are available online most anywhere now. Go get the garden ready!!

http://www.menards.com/main/p-2696928-c-10106.htm

Rear tine might be on sale later in the spring 
http://www.menards.com/main/p-2701826-c-10106.htm

Cheers
DHT


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2015)

Menards looks like a neat store BUT they don't exist in SE PA so where else is a good place to get the DHT splitters.


----------



## DHT (Mar 18, 2015)

gary s said:


> Menards looks like a neat store BUT they don't exist in SE PA so where else is a good place to get the DHT splitters.



Lowes is your best bet where you are. They currently stock the 22 & 27 and can order direct to the store any of our products. Later this year the stores will stock the 35 ton as well.....


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 18, 2015)

DHT said:


> Lowes is your best bet where you are. They currently stock the 22 & 27 and can order direct to the store any of our products. Later this year the stores will stock the 35 ton as well.....




Any thoughts of a log lift on the upper end model(s)?


----------



## fred bergman (Mar 23, 2015)

DHT has a G R E A T service dept.


----------



## fatboycowen (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday, i picked up the DHT 22 at Lowes. It was on sale for 949, and they accepted our 6 month expired 10% moving coupon, so it ended up at just a hair over $850.
I went with the one in the crate, rather than the assembled one. I'd just rather assemble it myself, and rather have one that hasn't been tinkered with by 1000 customers.
Worst part of assembly was getting the pieces out of the crate, while in the bed of my pickup. Heavy bastards with no help.

The lowes website sucks balls. I'm in MA on the boarder of NH, which has no sales tax. The Lowes website showed every NH store out of stock. I went to the Leominster, MA store, which the website showed 1 in stock (only one shown in stock within an hour of my house). They had 1 assembled unit, and 2 in crates. The guy said the website is very unreliable. I wish i had called around. Could have saved $50. Maybe the Leominster store only had them in stock because there was no sale tag on the display. The guy in the department wasn't even aware of the sale.

Ran it a bit today to re-split some bigger pieces into smaller sizes. Can't complain. Engine starts very easy and runs good. Everything works. Now i want the log catcher.

I'm puzzled as to why anyone splitting personally would want or need a more powerful splitter.

Thank you all for the help. In the end, i would have picked whichever was a better deal, but i am glad i ended up with this one, so far.


----------



## FishNJ (Mar 29, 2015)

Larger capacity and faster pump is worth the Franklin IMHO.
got my huskee used and upgraded pump and engine one year later. You'll be happy with your purchase and a great price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flotek (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought my huskee for. 899$ it was a great value . Quality throughout and a much much longer proven track record of reliability and availability .... However the dht unit also looks great and has some minor improvements .coupdntbgo wrong with either one .. I'd say whichever one is on sale in your area would do you good for many years


----------



## Eagleknight (Apr 3, 2015)

I had my eyes set on the DHT one when Menards put it on sale, but found out it wasn't put together and at that time I had no way of getting it home and unloaded by myself. Plus it didn't include the hydraulic oil. So I ended up going to TSC and buying the Countryline 22 ton since it was assembled already and filled. Only cost $40 more when it was all said and done and I ddin't have to mess around with assembly. So far it has worked great. I built a log catch for it and really like being able to work in horizontal mode.


----------



## fatboycowen (Apr 4, 2015)

Been running the dht 22 for a bit, mostly resplitting bigger chunks into smaller. One complaint about it. The foot, where the log rests, uses a wedge shape to hold it in place. Small stuff splits on the foot wedge first, before the real wedge splits it. This makes 2 splits slightly offset from one another rather than one clean split. Kind of a pain in the ass.


----------



## laynes69 (Apr 4, 2015)

fatboycowen said:


> Been running the dht 22 for a bit, mostly resplitting bigger chunks into smaller. One complaint about it. The foot, where the log rests, uses a wedge shape to hold it in place. Small stuff splits on the foot wedge first, before the real wedge splits it. This makes 2 splits slightly offset from one another rather than one clean split. Kind of a pain in the ass.


I've never had that happen, and I've split probably 8 cord so far with our dht splitter. What kind of wood are you splitting and what size? I like the design of the footplate, it holds everything in place.


----------

